
Show HN: Time stamps for your phone or computer - ottoflux
http://copypastetime.com/
======
ottoflux
It still needs cleaned up, but I thought I'd put it out there anyway. Been
fiddling with it, but I find it useful.

[2016.12.10 12:38:13] - ottoflux

------
snadal
Very nice :)

Thank you for sharing. I find it very useful in note taking or for work log
diaries... I will use it :)

------
Nomentatus
If you could also provide this format I'd be grateful:

#date 2016 December 10

(no time preferred, but either way)

